# HMF Jet kit any good?



## brutemedic07 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking to upgrade exhaust and cdi soon was thinking about swamp XL and dynatek for the brute and know I will have to rejet. Dont know much about rejetting but will the hmf jet kits have everything i will need and work well? Thanks for any help.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think you should go with dynojet ...never messed with the hmf kit...http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7923 go here and ask bootlegger...he knows more than i do


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we also have all the dynojet instructions, for all the most common bikes on this site, conveniently grouped here
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2392


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

they don't come with many jets....if you have snorkels the HMF kit won't work. Or atleast the few I have seen won't. Dynojet stage 1 kit is what i would recommend.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

like boot said.. go with dynojet.. i bought a hmf pipe with the jet kit and it only came with 4 total jets and none of them would work for me.. i have snorkels too so i got the dynojet kit and i cant be more happy with them. they come with EVERYTHING you need.


----------



## brutemedic07 (Sep 30, 2010)

i do hope to have a snorkel kit soon so great that helps a lot, thanks for the help.


----------

